# Dog food?



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello I saw Purina dog food. 
It was NZL $6 for 2.2kg which is 3 pounds.
It was on special but is usually 10 (I would buy 2 or 3 bags when on special)
It said crude protein is 14% (I have let store mice an dont show so this is ok)
And crude fat is 5%
Whats crude fat? Is %5 ok?
Also anything on label I need to look out do that is toxic to mice? (colouring, preservatives...?)
Thanks.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you need to look at the ingreadents lable, dog foods which are cerial baced are better for mice then ones that are named quality meat baced. The igreadents are listed in quantity order.
Some e nunbers and other additives/colourants/presurvatives are known to cause helath problems and some are not known to cause health problems so if it has any put it in to a search engine and see what comes up.

I go for a cheap working dog food as normaly they tend to be low quality and as such are full of cerials and little meat which it perfect for the mice, not so fantastic for dog sadly.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh I thought the thing was to buy high quality dog food! Nope its low ha ha I will take a look  thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I avoid corn, which is in most of the regular pet kibble. In my experience corn raises the chance of tumors. I also avoid wheat, sunflower seeds and peanuts. I use safflower seed for the healthy high quality fat. Wheat can cause skin and ear/eye problems, and i have found the sunflower seeds and peanuts raise the risk of cancer as well. I smell and taste the grains and seeds to make sure they are not rancid or moldy. I give my meeces filtered water; it costs me about .50 a week and I don't drink tapwater anymore, but bring it from the reverse osmosis water refill station in the supermarket. I buy gallons of spring water as a treat for me; the ones with screw on caps work fine for refilling.

Some folks think I'm too extreme, but the amounts a mousie can use is low, or they will have an uhealthy amount of protein, which can cause health problems also. I give one bit of kibble to each mousiej every other day except for breeding, pregnant and nursing does and babies up to about five weeks. I also use scrambled egg with the breeders, etc.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome thanks 
I have never had a tumour in 2 1/2 years of having mice. Although I don't feed sunflower feeds or corn I don't worry about it to much yet. If I get a tumour I will take it out completely but I don't feel its needed.


----------

